# Scott CR1 Limited



## Gerby (Sep 11, 2005)

my Scott CR1 Limited. she weighs 14.10, with pedals and cage.

Frame/fork: Scott CR1 Limited, size small, 52cm
Shifters/Break levers: Campy Record Carbon Titanium Ultra 10
Front Derailleur: Campy Record Carbon Titanium
Rear Derailleur: Campy Record Carbon Titanium
Brakes: Zero Gravity
Crankset: Stronglight Pulsion CT, 53/39, 172.5
Stem: Syntace F - 119, titanium bolt kit, 120mm
Bar: Easton EC90 Euipe Pro
Seat Post: Control Tech Carbon
Seat: Fi'zi:k Aliante, Carbon rails
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon, Titanium axle
Wheelset: Reynolds Stratus Clinchers


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

now THAT's a nice bike. I love everything on it, especially the frame, wheels, cranks, brakes, pedals, weight.... Wow hehehe


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

wowwowowowowowowowowow very nice


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

You've gone almost as far with the weight weenie thing as you can, but now you need to finish the job and replace the fork. I understand it's over a lb. You could drop your bike into 13+lbs with an easton slx. 
She's a beauty either way.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

*A beauty, no doubt*

I wonder about the compatibilty of the stem and what appears to be an Easton EC90 Equipe bar. I recall my EC90 Equipe came with a warning "only use 2 bolt stem". I also recall hearing about bars snapping with incompatible stems. Is my memory (among other things) faulty?


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

Koop said:


> I wonder about the compatibilty of the stem and what appears to be an Easton EC90 Equipe bar. I recall my EC90 Equipe came with a warning "only use 2 bolt stem". I also recall hearing about bars snapping with incompatible stems. Is my memory (among other things) faulty?


i always figured that was a way of selling more of their own stems


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

Sweet. I have a Scott CR-1 Team that I'm going to build up almost the same way including the cranks. I've got a brand new set of Lightweights that will go nicely with the Scott.

How do you like the Stronglight cranks? Which BB are you using? I'm kind of waiting to see if/when they come out with their integrated BB on the Pulsion cranks. If they aren't too much more I may give them a shot. 

Anyway, nice bike. I know you are going to enjoy it. They are simply awesome frames.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

Yea for real, I missed the fork... Such a nice bike, with stock Scott heavy fork... You can get an SLX for like 170 shipped right now, so that would take it down like 200gr!


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

as nice as they come...


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*You guys are right...*

that is one nice machine. 

Koop, blurry and others: official word from Easton is that their EC90 Equipe bars are 4 bolt compatible in 31.8. The only catch is that the 26.0 bars are still 2 bolt compatible only. As you can imagine though, the recommended torque specs for the two stems are different I believe 65 inlb for 2-bolt and 48 inlb for a 4 bolt stem.


----------



## Gerby (Sep 11, 2005)

*thats good to hear*

thanks for the info, i also contacted my LBS and they said the same thing about the 31.8 size. I was worried that a new stem would offset the weight i will save with an slx fork. lol. scott also makes a 290 gram fork that i plan on checking out as well. it might be more compatible to the CR1's geometry then the slx.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

i think theres white sticky stuff on my keyboard now.... now that's a bike.


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

I think the only thing you need to do to it now is put miles on it! That is a great bike. I would love to see some more pictures of the drive side. Is there any way you can post some more? It would be much appreciated!


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Yep...*

CR1 SL fork is now available. Saves about 1/4 lb. Same price as the original fork.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

Sweet bike you have there!! I find it strange however that you chose Stratus clinchers - on a bike that is clearly built for light weight you could have saved yourself a good 400g all up by going tubular...


----------



## Knut (Jul 24, 2004)

haz a tcr said:


> Sweet bike you have there!! I find it strange however that you chose Stratus clinchers - on a bike that is clearly built for light weight you could have saved yourself a good 400g all up by going tubular...


Some of us don't want to mess with tubulars even if ride qualities are better. The new Pit Stop Road Racing stuff from Vittoria does however look quite convincing and may be the ticket for me to jump on the tubular train and shave a good 200 grams off my bike.

http://www.vittoria.com/accessori.asp


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I just bought a Scott CR1 Pro with Ultegra 10 all around. Custom American Classic 350's, sub 16lbs. Best ride I've ever been on!!!! Scott is the only way to go! Best of all, how often to you get to buy a bike with your name on it?!?!?!

Scott


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Incredible build. Not sure if i would change anything other than the frame and fork to my 585. 

Very well done. Hope your wallet recovers soon.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

Knut said:


> Some of us don't want to mess with tubulars even if ride qualities are better. The new Pit Stop Road Racing stuff from Vittoria does however look quite convincing and may be the ticket for me to jump on the tubular train and shave a good 200 grams off my bike.
> 
> http://www.vittoria.com/accessori.asp


wow that does look interesting.... do you know anyone who has used this stuff?


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Nice bike!

Hey where can I get a scale like that?


----------



## Knut (Jul 24, 2004)

@ haz a tcr<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_439471", true); </SCRIPT>No, it's unfortunately not available in Denmark yet, and I have not searched for it outside of Denmark, yet.


----------



## sherpa (Feb 11, 2004)

*scott fork*

how heavy is the stock Scott fork?


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

I think a Ritchey carbon WCS fork may be even lighter....


----------



## geraint (Sep 24, 2005)

Gerby said:


> my Scott CR1 Limited. she weighs 14.10, with pedals and cage.
> 
> Frame/fork: Scott CR1 Limited, size small, 52cm
> Shifters/Break levers: Campy Record Carbon Titanium Ultra 10
> ...


Great bike. Have you thought about a speedneedle saddle (100g)?

I too have the Reynolds HPs but also have the Tubs (Cirro Mid V) which save 400g (and that's with 215g tubs - you can go lighter and save another 100g). I can swap the wheels fairly easily and as the spacing is the same the gear work without having to readjust.

You could consider a lighter cassette but I don't think they work as well as the Campag.

Other than that small savings to be made on cables, bottle cages and skewers.


----------



## austinut (Dec 29, 2005)

*What to get?*

sweet ride! I have been debating on a Scott for sometime. It is between the Scott and a Time...HHHMMMMmmmmmmm?


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

geraint said:


> Great bike. Have you thought about a speedneedle saddle (100g)?
> 
> I too have the Reynolds HPs but also have the Tubs (Cirro Mid V) which save 400g (and that's with 215g tubs - you can go lighter and save another 100g). I can swap the wheels fairly easily and as the spacing is the same the gear work without having to readjust.
> 
> ...


My Tiso K7 cassette works just as well as any Campy cassette I've ever used and it weighs about 120 grams. 

I bought the same Control Tech seatpost for my Scott. I used a very fine grit sandpaper and sanded off all the decals. It looks way better now in my opinion. You might want to give it a try.


----------

